# Integrità



## feather (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Integrità*

Cos'è per voi una persona integra? Come la definisci?

Non mi riferisco a nulla di particolare.
Sto leggendo un libro e citava l'importanza di avere un modello di persona integra per crescere sapendo come sia essere integri. E mi sono accorto che non sono sicuro di sapere cosa voglia dire di preciso.
Così cerco spunti. Per voi cosa vuol dire..?


----------



## Palladiano (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cos'è per voi una persona integra? Come la definisci?
> 
> Non mi riferisco a nulla di particolare.
> Sto leggendo un libro e citava l'importanza di avere un modello di persona integra per crescere sapendo come sia essere integri. E mi sono accorto che non sono sicuro di sapere cosa voglia dire di preciso.
> Così cerco spunti. Per voi cosa vuol dire..?


Mamma che domandona
Come sempre io parto dalle parole
Integro vuol dire non toccato. Quindi incorrotto , puro, intero. 
Per me essere integri vuol dire rispettare il proprio codice etico cercando di essere coerente con se stesso e quindi con gli altri.
Integro è chi non si svilisce rispetto ai propri valori anche se ciò implica pagarne un prezzo
Non so a me viene in mente Ambrosoli, penso a Falcone, a guido rossa.
Gente che non si scoraggiava nell'essere se stessi.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

ci provo ...

Quando si è integri, si vivono i propri valori. Sono impliciti nelle decisioni, nel comportamento ... 
e vengono messe direttamente in pratica. Ciò porta ad essere autentici. Unici. Coerenti. 
Perché è proprio di uno stato interiore che si tratta. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cos'è per voi una persona integra? Come la definisci?
> 
> Non mi riferisco a nulla di particolare.
> Sto leggendo un libro e citava l'importanza di avere un modello di persona integra per crescere sapendo come sia essere integri. E mi sono accorto che non sono sicuro di sapere cosa voglia dire di preciso.
> Così cerco spunti. Per voi cosa vuol dire..?


Integro è chi vive secondo i suoi principi e valori e non si lascia contaminare da velleità altrui anche se questo può voler dire perseguire la strada meno semplice e più sconnesso, chi è integro non cerca scorciatoie


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

non scendere a compromessi con la propria coscienza e vivere secondo valori che cerchi di non tradire .


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cos'è per voi una persona integra? Come la definisci?
> 
> Non mi riferisco a nulla di particolare.
> Sto leggendo un libro e citava l'importanza di avere un modello di persona integra per crescere sapendo come sia essere integri. E mi sono accorto che non sono sicuro di sapere cosa voglia dire di preciso.
> Così cerco spunti. Per voi cosa vuol dire..?


Secondo me non esiste la persona integra, è una chimera.

Per diventare o somigliare ad una persona integra devi prima imparare dagli errori, saper valutare e riuscire dopo a non commettere gli stessi errori. Credo quindi che l'integrità si costruisca, probabilmente è più facile diventarlo ( ma non ci si diventa mai totalmente) se parti da una condizione di base che ti supporta.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cos'è per voi una persona integra? Come la definisci?
> 
> Non mi riferisco a nulla di particolare.
> Sto leggendo un libro e citava l'importanza di avere un modello di persona integra per crescere sapendo come sia essere integri. E mi sono accorto che non sono sicuro di sapere cosa voglia dire di preciso.
> Così cerco spunti. Per voi cosa vuol dire..?


Vuol dire completo di tutte le componenti e parti corporee.


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Cos'è per voi una persona integra? Come la definisci?
> 
> Non mi riferisco a nulla di particolare.
> Sto leggendo un libro e citava l'importanza di avere un modello di persona integra per crescere sapendo come sia essere integri. E mi sono accorto che non sono sicuro di sapere cosa voglia dire di preciso.
> Così cerco spunti. Per voi *cosa vuol dire..?*



uomo tutto d'un pezzo
vecchia definizione che mi è sempre piaciuta


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> uomo tutto d'un pezzo
> vecchia definizione che mi è sempre piaciuta


ora come minimo sono uomini in due pezzi


----------



## feather (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora come minimo sono uomini in due pezzi


Sessista. Perché le donne invece no?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> uomo tutto d'un pezzo
> vecchia definizione che mi è sempre piaciuta


Veramente no. Integro vuol dire coerente coi propri principii. "Tutto d'un pezzo" vuol dire "con la spina dorsale", ovvero persone di tempra e carattere.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Sessista. Perché le donne invece no?



Dai che la battuta è stata carina. Certo, la donna in due pezzi è tutto un dire, l'uomo non credo, nsi sa mai che questa estate ne vediamo qualcuno.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Sessista. Perché le donne invece no?


io topless


----------



## feather (9 Gennaio 2015)

Mmm... Le risposte su per giù si assomigliano. Credo allora che la mia confusione derivi dai valori.
Che sono sempre in cambiamento e sotto questione.
Non ho dei valori scolpiti sulla pietra (...credo) per cui a quali valori devo aderire a tutti i costi? In realtà sono veramente pochissimi quelli su cui non ho dubbi. Gli altri sono suscettibili di essere questionati e anche cambiati negli anni.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io topless



Vabbè non scrivo quello che avevo in mente perchè si tratta di età e di fisica, e so che al solo pensiero ti alteri.:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mmm... Le risposte su per giù si assomigliano. Credo allora che la mia confusione derivi dai valori.
> Che sono sempre in cambiamento e sotto questione.
> Non ho dei valori scolpiti sulla pietra (...credo) *per cui a quali valori devo aderire a tutti i costi? *In realtà sono veramente pochissimi quelli su cui non ho dubbi. Gli altri sono suscettibili di essere questionati e anche cambiati negli anni.


non so quanti anni tu abbia  ma se ancora non lo sai son problemi.secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mmm... Le risposte su per giù si assomigliano. Credo allora che la mia confusione derivi dai valori.
> Che sono sempre in cambiamento e sotto questione.
> Non ho dei valori scolpiti sulla pietra (...credo) per cui a quali valori devo aderire a tutti i costi? In realtà sono veramente pochissimi quelli su cui non ho dubbi. Gli altri sono suscettibili di essere questionati e anche cambiati negli anni.


Vabbè ma a meno che tu non ti chiami jb, il tuo discorso è sensato eccome, secondo me. Perchè tutti abbiamo dei valori radicati in noi e altri che si modificano con il tempo. Ora, per seguire il tuo ragionamento, sarebbe giusto oppure no lavorare su quelli radicati irrevocabili? E per lavorare su questi e modificare nel tempo questi bisognerebbe capire se è necessario lavorarci per averne del beneficio.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mmm... Le risposte su per giù si assomigliano. Credo allora che la mia confusione derivi dai valori.
> Che sono sempre in cambiamento e sotto questione.
> Non ho dei valori scolpiti sulla pietra (...credo) per cui a quali valori devo aderire a tutti i costi? In realtà sono veramente pochissimi quelli su cui non ho dubbi. Gli altri sono suscettibili di essere questionati e anche cambiati negli anni.



Ciao

si, i valori in sé sono un'altra cosa che l'integrità. Cioè, anche un ladro convito può risultare integro. 

Tu non devi nulla. E dentro di te hai i tuoi valori. Da chiedersi, cosa ti impedisce di viverli. 


sienne


----------



## feather (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> cosa ti impedisce di viverli.


paura dell'ignoto
paura di offendere

a pari merito direi.

Ma da come la descrivete l'integrità è una cosa automatica. Voglio dire, se hai dei valori irrinunciabili non hai altra scelta che seguirli. Come puoi prendere una decisione che va contro i tuoi valori irrinunciabili?
O l'assenza di integrità richiede assenza di valori quindi?


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> paura dell'ignoto
> paura di offendere
> 
> a pari merito direi.
> ...



Ciao

no, credo che proprio stati d'animo come paure, insicurezze (nel come agire per non offendere) ecc. possano costituire dei grandissimi ostacoli verso l'interazione con il mondo. Ti leggo, e noto che spesso quello che ti ostacola è più la paura di sbagliare. E qui ci siamo nuovamente. Sbagliare verso chi? Un istanza suprema? E cosa c'è di così atroce nel fare errori? Poi invece quando si parla di altre faccende, sembra che tu senta cosa sarebbe giusto da fare, secondo un tuo metro. In poche parole, liberati da questi fantasmi! Osa. Non succede niente. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, i valori in sé sono un'altra cosa che l'integrità. Cioè, anche un ladro convito può risultare integro.
> 
> ...


è come per la coerenza... non è un valore in sè. Una delle persone più coerenti alle idee che professava è stato Hitler. Anche se normalmente la associamo a idee e valori eticamente positivi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mmm... Le risposte su per giù si assomigliano. Credo allora che la mia confusione derivi dai valori.
> Che sono sempre in cambiamento e sotto questione.
> Non ho dei valori scolpiti sulla pietra (...credo) per cui a quali valori devo aderire a tutti i costi? In realtà sono veramente pochissimi quelli su cui non ho dubbi. Gli altri sono suscettibili di essere questionati e anche cambiati negli anni.


ma tu ti senti corrotto? Alla fine l'integrità morale questo è: onestà, rettitudine.
Nell'onestà i valori possono essere rivisti, ma in un'ottica autocritica di miglioramento, non per convenienza.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è come per la coerenza... non è un valore in sè. Una delle persone più coerenti alle idee che professava è stato Hitler. Anche se normalmente la associamo a idee e valori eticamente positivi.


l'estrema coerenza può diventare fondamentalismo , certo.
è importante avere la mente aperta ai cambiamenti ...ma sempre partendo da basi ben salde


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'estrema coerenza può diventare fondamentalismo , certo.
> *è importante avere la mente aperta ai cambiamenti .*..ma sempre partendo da basi ben salde


assolutamente si.


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no. Integro vuol dire coerente coi propri principii. "Tutto d'un pezzo" vuol dire "con la spina dorsale", ovvero persone di tempra e carattere.


già, hai ragione
uff


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu ti senti corrotto? Alla fine l'integrità morale questo è: onestà, rettitudine.
> Nell'onestà i valori possono essere rivisti, ma in un'ottica autocritica di miglioramento, non per convenienza.



Ciao

vero. Ma non è anche un equilibrio tra le varie parti, che s'integrano in noi?
Cioè, se sei troppo timido, ad esempio, e ciò non ti porta a far valere un tuo principio,
non sei integro. Perché le parti di valori in te, non sono equilibrate e di conseguenza 
non agisci secondo dei tuoi principi ... 

Forse non mi sono spiegata. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> già, hai ragione
> uff



Quasi quasi faccio il pignolo, lo faccio? "ovvero tempra e carattere" visto la pignoleria in questione non sono adatti.


ovvero:" persona che fa ciò che dice". Si così è esatto. ( cmq macchisenefrega) 

:singleeye: madonna santa benedetta, mo che succede?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quasi quasi faccio il pignolo, lo faccio? "ovvero tempra e carattere" visto la pignoleria in questione non sono adatti.
> 
> 
> ovvero:" persona che fa ciò che dice". Si così è esatto. ( cmq macchisenefrega)
> ...


sei d accordo con JB quindi?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> sei d accordo con JB quindi?


Non lo so, dovrei andarmi a rileggere il tutto.

Nel caso specifico da persona che vuole imparare mi sono andato a cercare il significato dei termini/frasi, ho notato quella sottile differenza che alla fine ho deciso di postare, ma solo per pignoleria-contagiosa.

Il tutto sai da cosa è partito? dal dialetto siculo " nnavi spina dorsali chiddu zoccu rissi fici. ne ha spina dorsale quello cosa ha detto ha fatto.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so, dovrei andarmi a rileggere il tutto.
> 
> Nel caso specifico da persona che vuole imparare mi sono andato a cercare il significato dei termini/frasi, ho notato quella sottile differenza che alla fine ho deciso di postare, ma solo per pignoleria-contagiosa.


eh quindi sei d accordo con lui, for once era free quella che ha detto la fesseria...
gne gne free gne gne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> eh quindi sei d accordo con lui, for once era free quella che ha detto la fesseria...
> gne gne free gne gne



noneee..! 
Non sono pignolo, a me quello che aveva scritto free andava benissimo, lo comprendevo senza andare a ricercare il sottile significato di ogni singola parola scritta.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> noneee..!
> Non sono pignolo, a me quello che aveva scritto free andava benissimo, lo comprendevo senza andare a ricercare il sottile significato di ogni singola parola scritta.


ma babbo, a te sara' pure andata bene ma non era lka defizione corretta.....che invece e' quella che hai scritto tu, quella d accordo con JB.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma babbo, a te sara' pure andata bene ma non era lka defizione corretta.....che invece e' quella che hai scritto tu, quella d accordo con JB.



 mizzica ma vuoi litigare ? Guarda che te suono ti santa ragione. 

Si che era la definizione giusta, quella di free. perchè senza l'intervento di jb IO avevo capito uguale, non c'è bisogno di sottilizzare e diventare pignoli per me, per jb no, ma ha cmq sbagliato pure lui. :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mizzica ma vuoi litigare ? Guarda che te suono ti santa ragione.
> 
> Si che era la definizione giusta, quella di free. perchè senza l'intervento di jb IO avevo capito uguale, non c'è bisogno di sottilizzare e diventare pignoli per me, per jb no, ma ha cmq sbagliato pure lui. :rotfl:


vabbe io sono zitella, tu su di giri non ci capiamo oggi 
scusa ma e' una nuova conditio per me....fammi abituare |
che pignolo che sei maronna mia :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vabbe io sono zitella, tu su di giri non ci capiamo oggi
> scusa ma e' una nuova conditio per me....fammi abituare |
> che pignolo che sei maronna mia :inlove:


Starei ore a litigare con te.. ma rovineremmo il 3D.... e non è giusto

mo insegno al cucciolo a chiamarmi "babbo" ...... sapessi quante paroline dice adesso, tra le quali papy e papà .

per te e per lui...:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. Ma non è anche un equilibrio tra le varie parti, che s'integrano in noi?
> Cioè, se sei troppo timido, ad esempio, e ciò non ti porta a far valere un tuo principio,
> ...


ti sei spiegata benissimo e hai ragione. Ma se non hai un carattere fermo, difficilmente riesci a non cadere nella corruzione, anche perchè è la strada più facile nella quale non devi farti valere.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Starei ore a litigare con te.. ma rovineremmo il 3D.... e non è giusto
> 
> mo insegno al cucciolo a chiamarmi "babbo" ...... sapessi quante paroline dice adesso, tra le quali papy e papà .
> 
> per te e per lui...:inlove::inlove:


:bacio: :abbraccio: per tutta la famiglia


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei spiegata benissimo e hai ragione. Ma se non hai un carattere fermo, difficilmente riesci a non cadere nella corruzione, anche perchè è la strada più facile nella quale non devi farti valere.



Ciao

grazie. Allora credo di aver capito la parola e cosa comporta. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :bacio: :abbraccio: per tutta la famiglia


Grazieee..!


----------



## Horny (9 Gennaio 2015)

Che libro e'?



Palladiano ha detto:


> Mamma che domandona
> Come sempre io parto dalle parole
> Integro vuol dire non toccato. Quindi incorrotto , puro, intero.
> Per me essere integri vuol dire rispettare il proprio codice etico cercando di essere coerente con se stesso e quindi con gli altri.
> ...


il primo era il papà di un mio compagno di classe, amico di famiglia.
E mio padre uguale.
eppure......



feather ha detto:


> Mmm... Le risposte su per giù si assomigliano. Credo allora che la mia confusione derivi dai valori.
> Che sono sempre in cambiamento e sotto questione.
> Non ho dei valori scolpiti sulla pietra (...credo) per cui a quali valori devo aderire a tutti i costi? In realtà sono veramente pochissimi quelli su cui non ho dubbi. Gli altri sono suscettibili di essere questionati e anche cambiati negli anni.


questione generazionale.
mio padre, pur essendo democratico,
non ne risente.



feather ha detto:


> paura dell'ignoto
> paura di offendere
> 
> a pari merito direi.
> ...


Oppure ti auto convinci?
bellissimo post. Comunque.


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2015)

Integrità io penso sia non perdere pezzi importanti di se stessi mentre si vive. 

Sapere tenere. Sapere tagliare. 

Ma più che altro concederselo.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora come minimo sono uomini in due pezzi


Non tutti


----------



## Palladiano (10 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è come per la coerenza... non è un valore in sè. Una delle persone più coerenti alle idee che professava è stato Hitler. Anche se normalmente la associamo a idee e valori eticamente positivi.


No è diversa la coerenza


----------



## Palladiano (10 Gennaio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> paura dell'ignoto
> paura di offendere
> 
> a pari merito direi.
> ...


in teoria si, è automatica.
I valori ti vengono dapprima insegnati per imitationem poi te li fai da te solo.
L'integrità rispetto a questi valori è un qualcosa di interno a te stesso prima di tutto.
Siccome vi è, vivendo un accrescimento ( acquisisci nuovi valori), va da se che l'integrità non è cosa statica. E poi se qualcosa si aggiunge qualcosa si taglia
L'assenza di valori non esiste, esiste la relatività di essi ( se ne parlava ne thread aforismario) sicché ci sono valori giusti o sbagliati per qualcuno e non per qualcun'altro.
Prendere decisioni contro i propri valori? Può essere. Non so a che cosa ti riferisci ma faccio un esempio. Per me è un valore non rubare. Ma se mi dovessi trovare in certe condizioni (esagero x esemplificare) cioè divento povero, potrei rubare per dare da mangiare ai miei figli. In questo caso come vedi ci sono due valori in gioco e scelgo il valore più importante x me. Ho perso la mia integrità?
Si
Biasimevole no.
Essere integerrimi è cosa per pochi.
Accettiamo di poter sbagliare. Non siamo monoliti. Nè santi nè eroi


----------

